# Two minute rice



## Chris Hobson (Oct 29, 2017)

This isn't really a query, just an observation that I thought that I would throw out there so see if anyone had any comments. Recently while shopping at Asda, I noticed that they have introduced an own brand version of the two minute rice packs of the type done by Uncle Ben and Tilda. The carb content of the rice varies between around 20% and 30%. The stuff that I normally buy is the Tilda wholegrain pilau basmati rice which has a carb content of 22.2%. I generally buy Asda own brand products as they are significantly cheaper than the branded products and of comparable quality. The problem in this case is that the Asda brand range are all at the high end of the carb count at around 30%. I have tried to contact Asda via their website but their contact page is designed to deal with queries about specific orders and unless you have an order number it won't accept your message.

Just for interest, the tilda rice goes really well with the Asda microwave keralan prawn curry which has a carb count of only 5%. Combined together the curry and rice work out at 11.6% with a total carb content of 75.5 grams. Also, apart from a fork there is no washing up.


----------



## Radders (Oct 29, 2017)

Chris Hobson said:


> This isn't really a query, just an observation that I thought that I would throw out there so see if anyone had any comments. Recently while shopping at Asda, I noticed that they have introduced an own brand version of the two minute rice packs of the type done by Uncle Ben and Tilda. The carb content of the rice varies between around 20% and 30%. The stuff that I normally buy is the Tilda wholegrain pilau basmati rice which has a carb content of 22.2%. I generally buy Asda own brand products as they are significantly cheaper than the branded products and of comparable quality. The problem in this case is that the Asda brand range are all at the high end of the carb count at around 30%. I have tried to contact Asda via their website but their contact page is designed to deal with queries about specific orders and unless you have an order number it won't accept your message.
> 
> Just for interest, the tilda rice goes really well with the Asda microwave keralan prawn curry which has a carb count of only 5%. Combined together the curry and rice work out at 11.6% with a total carb content of 75.5 grams. Also, apart from a fork there is no washing up.


I don’t really look at the percentage, it’s the total amount of carbs that’s the key, but also the GI. I understand that basmati has a lower GI than ordinary long grain. That said, I don’t bother with rice at all. I just accompany things with vegetables.


----------



## Amigo (Oct 29, 2017)

Chris Hobson said:


> This isn't really a query, just an observation that I thought that I would throw out there so see if anyone had any comments. Recently while shopping at Asda, I noticed that they have introduced an own brand version of the two minute rice packs of the type done by Uncle Ben and Tilda. The carb content of the rice varies between around 20% and 30%. The stuff that I normally buy is the Tilda wholegrain pilau basmati rice which has a carb content of 22.2%. I generally buy Asda own brand products as they are significantly cheaper than the branded products and of comparable quality. The problem in this case is that the Asda brand range are all at the high end of the carb count at around 30%. I have tried to contact Asda via their website but their contact page is designed to deal with queries about specific orders and unless you have an order number it won't accept your message.
> 
> Just for interest, the tilda rice goes really well with the Asda microwave keralan prawn curry which has a carb count of only 5%. Combined together the curry and rice work out at 11.6% with a total carb content of 75.5 grams. Also, apart from a fork there is no washing up.



I use this rice for quickness but usually Tilda. It is higher in carbs but I usually bulk it up with fried onions, peas, peppers etc. and seasoning. I tend to look at numbers too rather than percentages of carbs, I’m wondering if the Asda packs are exactly the same size? I’ve found some of the own brands slightly smaller packs.
I accept that it’s really much higher carb than I’d usually have but once I’ve added other things and shared it between us, it doesn’t work out too bad and it’s much tastier that way. A splash of soy sauce and some chopped cooked egg makes it suitable for Chinese meals.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Oct 29, 2017)

The packs are all 250 grams so the differences in total carb content are entirely down to the percentage of carbs in the rice. This means that the 20% ones contain 50 grams of carbs whereas the 30% ones contain 75 grams.


----------



## Radders (Oct 29, 2017)

Chris Hobson said:


> The packs are all 250 grams so the differences in total carb content are entirely down to the percentage of carbs in the rice. This means that the 20% ones contain 50 grams of carbs whereas the 30% ones contain 75 grams.


Ah but you don’t have to eat the whole pack!


----------

